# B12 Euro/Altezza style tails (sorry samo)



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Came across this pic on car domain. the tail lights looks like b13 tails or can someone correct me. sorry if its a repost.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

yup, those look like they were made for the b13. they look kinda weird though...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

those are def. home made... look cheap IMHO.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Those look weird as hell.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oops looks like they are legit...

http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/esmas/ml/org_prod.p_main?it_s=MLM&it_n=4239048

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I promised myself that when they released Altezzas for the B13, I'd put my Sentra for sale..

The Sentra has been for sale for a couple of weeks, but still...


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone know where to get those light now?

I just got back from Cancun and see them on a tsuru(B13 sentra) and they looked pretty good in person.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

i would be down with those if they made them in carbonfiber


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i cant see a pic............i hate altezzas with the firey passion of 1000000000000000000 suns. oh and no lights have ever been made out of real carbon fiber its just that cheap vinal sticker crap you could do it your self, just buy a sheet. both of the pics have been removed from the links anyone saved it? i wana see this abomination :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...........from may 03................yah, like anyone remembers this


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ...........from may 03................yah, like anyone remembers this


good golly! i didnt even notice that! damn....i feel stupid


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i cant see a pic............i hate altezzas with the firey passion of 1000000000000000000 suns. oh and no lights have ever been made out of real carbon fiber its just that cheap vinal sticker crap you could do it your self, just buy a sheet. both of the pics have been removed from the links anyone saved it? i wana see this abomination :thumbup:


yea but when they have the carbonfiber ones they are black on the inside i dont like that shiny shit or do they make them in smoke http://www.geocities.com/johnathan_smyth/Sentra_Tails.html
these are 2 diffrent ones 4 the b13 there the same but just made a little dif


----------



## dontmindme (Jan 17, 2005)

^ yiks! that would look horible. you could paint the inside black......but still geh. what ever floots your boat but those are so played out these days (and look so tacky)
-pete-


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

man, i wish they made those for b14s


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yuck city those are so nasty... im not even going to get into it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> man, i wish they made those for b14s


you mean 200sx right? Cause they do make them for B14 Sentras


----------

